# Cali Colombia part2 I think



## davholla (Oct 23, 2022)

All from the Parque de las Garzas
Moth


IMG_9901_Moth by davholla2002, on Flickr

Bug



IMG_9900_Bug by davholla2002, on Flickr

I think Libethra Strigiventris PSG 334



IMG_9857_Stick_Insect by davholla2002, on Flickr
Butterfly


IMG_9880_Butterfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Lizard



IMG_9882_Lizard by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

